# Haunted Radio (11/23/11)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the Rock 4 Tots Event hosted by Chiller Drive-In's Wolfman Mac, Kim's Krypt's Kryptmas haunted house,American Horror Story season finale, The Munsters remake, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of dvd releases, and then we review the 2011 film, "Scream 4!" Then, as we do every Thanksgiving, we spin you around the "Vortex" with Adam Sandler and his Thanksgiving song!! All of this and more turkey day fun on the November 23 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Have included your link on my blog, Hitch Park.


----------

